# Any ideas



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm not sure what I can do at this point.
DH has stopped going to therapy, although he is still on meds. In the last month one of his siblings has died, and two have suffered serious health scares. He traveled out of town to help as best he could. Well, now its been a month since his last therapy session and I think he's not doing well. He's back spending the day in bed, staying away from the kids and me. When he is around others, he always manages to start a fight with the kids that ends in tears for them. Yesterday I suggested he call his therapist and see if he can get in before the holidays. He started in on me. "You think I'm crazy" (I never said anything remotely close to that) "There's nothing wrong" (Wrong) "I don't need help" (so wrong) and finally "He doesn't help me anyway." I gave up on the conversation at that point. We all know how hard the holidays are, but without additional support, I also know its going to be worse on him (And we get the short end of the stick).
Help.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

Pluto2 said:


> "You think I'm crazy" (I never said anything remotely close to that) "There's nothing wrong" (Wrong) "I don't need help" (so wrong) and finally "He doesn't help me anyway." I gave up on the conversation at that point. We all know how hard the holidays are, but without additional support, I also know its going to be worse on him (And we get the short end of the stick).
> Help.


I think the best thing is to not argue with him. If he says he doesnt need help then let it go. But do tell him that you cannot live this way. Focus on you, what you need, and what you're going to do to meet those needs. Taking this approach will limit the fighting and help you take care of your own happiness.


----------



## OhhShiney (Apr 8, 2011)

Does he have access to another therapist or someone he can talk to seriously about how he's feeling? 

Are there any activities he really enjoys that you can encourage him to participate in?


----------

